# Starting IUI after only a 3 week cycle



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Hi ladies

I had a failed IUI attempt in November 2013 so I had December/January off. AF was due to turn up on 28th January but she's turned up today? Has anyone else had this? Might go to clinic tomorrow for blood test & scan to see if all looks ok? Or don't know whether to leave treatment for another month?!


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

*duke99*
Hi, I just wanted to say that my AF turns up when it likes! Bloody annoying but at least you can start your next months tx! Xxxx hopefully all will be ok! 
Good luck xxxx


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi *Duke*, personally I'd just have treatment. AF just turns up when it likes with some people. X


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks ladies!
It caught me by surprise as I usually have a regular 28 day cycle. Off to hospital tomorrow for scan and bloods so presume that will tell me more
X


----------



## Laura2009 (Nov 19, 2013)

After a long chat my with my hubbie we've decided to hold off another month and go away on a winter break in the sunshine early February!! Hopefully a lovely chill out in the sunshine will do us all good.
Thanks for all your advice ladies 
Xx


----------

